# petsmart



## baboo_jenge (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone know the link to Petsmart's in store fish special?

I was going to stock my tank, but i couldn;t find the specials....

thanks in advance


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

You know... I looked and looked and I cant find them either. You might have to call your local petsmart and ask there.

I personally don't pick up fish from there as I find they can be a bit out of my price range. 

Are you set on that store completely? There are a few other shops that we could recommend for you.


----------



## baboo_jenge (Sep 26, 2008)

If you know stores with specials going on please do let me know. 
I'd really appreciate that.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Here is one for the scarborough Big als.
http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/Fish/Fish-Special38_17.jpg If you are buying a few fish ask for a deal.. Sometimes they'll knock some off the price.

www.menageriepetshop.com Is a popular place and a lot of people recommend it if you live in the area. Kinda depends on your area. They dont have a specials flyer so it would be best to call.

I think Pj's has plants on for 2.98, med. orandas on for 5.88 and a few mixed tetra as 5/5.00 but they dont seem to have flyers avail at the moment on their websites unfortunatly 

if you are in the bluffers park area there is North American fish breeders that does carry SW and FW. The section is nice but dwarfed by their SW section. lol. But i've always seen some nice fish there. 
http://www.northamericanfishbreeders.com I do not know of their specials but i am sure you could work out a deal on something you like

Another in my area... Birchmount and kennedy road (ish) is finatics if you are looking for cichlid. I have not been there in a long while but i hear there have been a lot of changes. EDIT: Seems he is carrying tropical again 
Here is the latest thread from PN
http://www.pricenetwork.ca/deal/Finatics_Aquarium_Store-206604.html

Hope that helps.. I really only know of stores in my area...


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

Depends on what kind of fish you would like to stock your tank with, then certain stores can be recommended


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Burlington has some really nice fish at their ALternative Aquariums. Quite often the special of the day. I have seent his as being like a dollar a fish.


----------



## baboo_jenge (Sep 26, 2008)

Well i have thinking about adding 7-10 fish that swim in a school other than neons. Can't really find the suitable fish for a good price. 
I remember when PJs were giving out neons at $6 for 4, i bought like 20... and still have all 20 : )


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

hemigrammus rhodostomos or bleheri (Rummy nose tetras). They school, and look really nice too.
And, as an added bonus, their red heads can indicate water quality - fading indicates poor water quality.

BA usually sells them for like 5 for $10 or something like that. I picked up 10 at that price; I wish I had the room to get at least 25.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea rummies are wonderful... I'll second those :3


----------



## baboo_jenge (Sep 26, 2008)

can Rummy nose tetras be kept with other community fish or are they too aggressive?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

No they are really friendly... I keep mine with cardinals, head lite tail tetra things and some guppy.. I havent had any issues.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Under normal conditions, I agree rummys are not aggressive. However, they are by nature predators and I found that if a fish was unwell or at all sick or old and ailing, the rummys were the first fish to start harassing and taking runs for fin nips etc. Don't let this discourage you though, I'm sure the same it true for lots of fish.

My only "complaint" out in the open, I really love the way these guys whizz around the tank in unison dodging between plants like a squadron of WWII fighters. When they take runs at food like flakes on the surface, little flashes of silver, almost faster than the eye can see, amazing. Probably my favorite fish.


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

baboo_jenge said:


> Well i have thinking about adding 7-10 fish that swim in a school other than neons. Can't really find the suitable fish for a good price.
> I remember when PJs were giving out neons at $6 for 4, i bought like 20... and still have all 20 : )


With regards to buying neons for a good price, Lucky Aquarium on ...Steeles I think? It's that Chinese one in the little mall next to Pacific Mall, they sell 10 neons for $10 and I think....30 for $22? I got myself a bunch the other day. They're nice and healthy! They have good prices overall and a good selection of livestock--well, at least to me. Other people may think otherwise but my family and I have frequented this shop for the past 13 years of my life (I'm 18 since last week lol) and we've never had any trouble with anything there.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for that tip about Lucky. I need to replace a bunch of my neons (they just 'disappear'). I'll have to check them out.

Cheers.


----------

